# Need help, building shed wall very close to boundary wall



## LennySligo (5 Mar 2016)

I was hoping somebody might have a solution to my problem. I want to build a block shed next to my house. The chosen location is the only option I have. It will be between my house and a wooden garden boundary fence.

Space is limited between the house and the fence. The builder says I need to leave a foot and a half between them so they can get in to plaster the new shed wall. I really don't feel like I can spare this space as once it is plastered it will be completely wasted space and given how little space I have to play with, it would be much better if they shed could make use of it.

Also, taking down the wooden fence temporarily is not an option as my neighbour has all sorts of stuff growing on it via trellis's.







My question, does anyone know of a way that I could build that particular wall of the shed right up to the wooden fence without having to plaster it? I need the shed to be water proof so leaving bare regular blocks is not an option. Is there any building method or materials I could use which would allow me to get right up close to the fence? I have considered steel drop in sheds etc. but I would like to avoid them in this instance.


----------



## Leo (7 Mar 2016)

Is there an overhang on the roof that needs to be accommodated? 

You could get one of the pre-cast concrete sheds. It comes in finished panels that are bolted together on-site.


----------



## LennySligo (7 Mar 2016)

Leo said:


> Is there an overhang on the roof that needs to be accommodated?
> 
> You could get one of the pre-cast concrete sheds. It comes in finished panels that are bolted together on-site.



Thank you Leo, I didn't know such a thing existed before today, just looking through some suppliers now. I wonder is it possible to buy just a few panels for that side of the building and then build the rest with block?

I dont think there will be much overhang to worry about, in any case my neighbor and I are on very good terms so he doesn't have any issues with what I build in general. He is actually helping me design it.


----------



## Leo (7 Mar 2016)

I'm sure it's possible, but will depend on your builder as there'll be some complication fixing the panels to blockwork. 

For the sake of future relations, keep the entire structure within your boundary. Anything overhanging into his property might be seen as stealing some of his space, and would limit his ability to put in a similar shed in the future.


----------



## Seagull (8 Mar 2016)

I suspect your neighbour would also not be best impressed to have loads of water coming off your shed roof into his garden.


----------

